# Looks Like someone doing a take off of LazerSteve



## Dawg (Sep 2, 2013)

Here is a link off a youtube video post by a member http://silvercellrefining.com seems someone is doing a take off of LazerSteve & charging $1300.00 to teach you via dvd and they will also build a silver cell for you


----------



## ilikesilver (Sep 2, 2013)

get him steve


----------



## Palladium (Sep 2, 2013)

Looks like an educational site to me. Ain't that what it is? and why would it be a knock off off steves. he didn't invent the silver cell and i see nothing about this cell that would lead me to belive its not the real thing. matter of fact kadriver uses the same design.


----------



## etack (Sep 2, 2013)

The real problem with the site is that pink background. It's horrible and incredibly hard to read.

Eric


----------



## Palladium (Sep 2, 2013)

Yeah that's something that needs to be changed. I belive its just a temporary thing until the real site goes up. Or so I've been told. 8)


----------



## JHS (Sep 2, 2013)

pictures look a lot like there on the forum
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=61&t=18911
bottom of page


----------



## cnbarr (Sep 2, 2013)

I think it looks like a very well thought out, comprehensive system from start to finish, multiple detailed dvd's everything you need to start refining silver except the silver. It also looks they offer unlimited customer service and consultation after the purchase, thats pretty rare these days, help after they get your money.

Honestly I wish I would have thought of this.


----------



## lazersteve (Sep 2, 2013)

JHS said:


> pictures look a lot like there on the forum
> http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=61&t=18911
> bottom of page



That's because it's Ralph's new (?) site (aka: Palladium, Gold, Platinum, Rhodium, aflacglobal, its-all-a-lie, etc., etc.) and those are Ralph's photo's.

The content looks good so far Ralph. As mentioned above, you definitely need to adjust the color scheme, my eyeballs are still burning after a few seconds of looking. 



Dawg said:


> Here is a link off a youtube video post by a member http://silvercellrefining.com ....snip... charging $1300.00 to teach you via dvd and they will also build a silver cell for you



I would have to agree too, the $1300 price tag is pretty steep in my opinion, especially for the average Joe looking to get into silver refining.



cnbarr said:


> It also looks they offer unlimited customer service and consultation after the purchase, thats pretty rare these days, help after they get your money.


 Actually, it's not completely unheard of, for example: I have *never charged* any customer, or non-customer for that matter, a dime for email refining support in over 5 years, it's one of the things I pride myself on. Most of the time I simply refer them to the appropriate post on the forum for their answers, as this saves me loads of typing since most everything anyone could ever ask has already been addressed on the forum more than once.

It's nice to see you have entered the WWW domain Ralph, I wish you all the luck in your new venture.

Steve


----------



## butcher (Sep 2, 2013)

I like the Idea the forum is an educational site that we can come and learn for free.

I feel that it has become so much more commercial here on the forum, which in many ways takes away from the forum.

I wish people luck in business,We all need to eat and feed our young ones.


Ralph, or Gold I wish you luck even though I do not agree with this business.

Some how it just bothers me to see people come here to learn, and then try to profit (from other people), from what others shared with them freely.


----------



## rusty (Sep 2, 2013)

butcher said:


> I like the Idea the forum is an educational site that we can come and learn for free.
> 
> I feel that it has become so much more commercial here on the forum, which in many ways takes away from the forum.
> 
> ...



butcher for this very reason I would like to delete every post and picture I've ever posted to this forum.


----------



## cnbarr (Sep 2, 2013)

butcher said:


> Ralph, or Gold I wish you luck even though I do not agree with this business.
> Some how it just bothers me to see people come here to learn, and then try to profit (from other people), from what others shared with them freely.



I'm not trying to step on toes here, but if you disagree with palladiums new business venture you must in turn disagree with lazersteve, every time a new member comes to this forum they without doubt find a link to Steve's website which he then profits from!??? Ralph has been a long time member as well as a former moderator and shared a wealth of knowledge on the forum for free. He has not posted links to his site here (which he did not post) as a means to profit from the forum, nor has he abused his standing as far as I can see. 

I have spoke with Ralph on numerous occasion, and he holds the forum in high respect and doesn't condone abuse of the forum. Which is why no one has seen a link to his site until now!

And again I have no intent on stepping over boundaries, and Ralph sorry if I have done so, but I don't feel he has exploited the forum for profit in anyway.

Edited :for clarity


----------



## Westerngs (Sep 3, 2013)

Palladium,

If this is your website, ditch the pink background.

I did a quick read through, not bad, I like it.

One suggestion I would offer to make it an easier read would be to break things up into more paragraphs. It is very hard to read something that appears to go on and on.

Oh, yeah, one other thing; wear gloves, I see silver nitrate stains all over you hand. Not a good example.


----------



## butcher (Sep 3, 2013)

I have nothing against Ralph or his business. and Laser Steve's website or business in which I have seen as a help to forum members, and as far as I know both of these members have shared everything they sell for free with the forum.



I do have my opinion of what I feel is right and wrong, others may not agree.
But I do find selling knowledge you gained freely wrong.

I feel that the Knowledge of precious metals have been hidden from man since man first discovered them in their fires, it has always been a means to wealth or power, and for this reason kept secretive, mystified, or sold for high prices, and even lost to man.

With the forum and its freely shared Knowledge by many who have shared secrets, as well as there hard earned knowledge, and provided freely materials they had, found, or materials they know of, it has given many of us the opportunity to learn a skill and art that man throughout history have killed to learn, and the ability to gain knowledge that has been hidden from man throughout history, without those who would freely share their knowledge as has been done on the forum there is no way many of us here would have been able to or have access to the knowledge we do now, when this knowledge becomes marketed and sold it again becomes secretive...

Rusty, or others may not agree, or feel the same way on this subject as I do, and that is fine with me.


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 3, 2013)

rusty said:


> butcher said:
> 
> 
> > I like the Idea the forum is an educational site that we can come and learn for free.
> ...


I'd like to bring to the attention of all readers-----and *this is not directed towards Rusty*.

*Deleting posts and/or pictures is not well received here*. It has a tendency to destroy the value of a thread, often rendering it useless. To that end, you might understand that I can't warm up to the idea. 

I will state my position clearly where this matter is concerned. 

If you can't post and consider a post as permanent (with some exceptions, of course), do not post. If one does so, then goes back and deletes content, unless there's one hell of a good reason, one which has received the approval of moderators, I expect the responsible party will be banned from the forum. 

Why? You ask?

It's pretty simple. 

Those of us who moderate this board can't judge when some individual will have a change of mind and decide that they don't wish to have their opinion known publicly. If said individual isn't made from material tough enough to stand in judgment by his peers (deleting his comments and pictures in the process), *he shouldn't be posting*. I'll see to it he doesn't. That, to me, is preferred by far over having to worry about threads being destroyed by an unstable individual. 

Harold


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Sep 3, 2013)

lazersteve said:


> That's because it's Ralph's new (?) site (aka: Palladium, Gold, Platinum, Rhodium, aflacglobal, its-all-a-lie, etc., etc.) and those are Ralph's photo's.
> Steve



I am not the same person as Ralph, Multiple people can share an ISP address. All the other names you referenced are his though.


----------



## Palladium (Sep 3, 2013)

Westerngs said:


> One suggestion I would offer to make it an easier read would be to break things up into more paragraphs. It is very hard to read something that appears to go on and on.
> 
> Oh, yeah, one other thing; wear gloves, I see silver nitrate stains all over you hand. Not a good example.


The dang website software keeps displaying things all screwed up from the way it previews. I'm no website designer and this was only meant as a preliminary thing. I'm working on re shooting the dvd series a 2nd time to update it. The original series is crude, but still very much educational. 

I may ask some of you website gurus to help me out and we can work out some compensation for your services. 

The reason you see the purple stains is because i purposely demonstrate what to do as well as what not to do visually in my videos. The purple you see was on purpose and meant as a visual reference for what not to do.

I do thank you all for your input about the site and i really love the fact that now their seems to be an actual discussion about the ethics of using the forum for profit. Sad part is i agree and have been the one screaming about it up until....... well now! 

I came to this forum totally ignorant of anything to do with refining. I learn everything i know here and for that i have always been grateful. I have repaid, i feel, my debt to the forum in so many ways that i couldn't even describe it. Do i feel like i should be compensated for that? No! I feel like the forum has been as beneficial to me as i have to it and as long as i contribute with knowledge then who is to say that what i have learned here has not been paid for? 

I have NEVER actively solicited business here. I have never tried to sell my services as a consultant here. I have never posted my website or any of my ebay auctions here. Never once have i tried to use this forum for my personal gain. What i have done is study hard and learn everything i could along the way to help me achieve the positive results that i have today. This came from many hours of studying, NOT ASKING QUESTIONS! If you look back through all my post you will very seldom see me ask a technical question, I read and learn the answers. 

The silver cell that i'm selling is of my own design. True the inspiration for it came from a discussion between Chris and Harold, but i'm the one who through trial and error perfected the design and made the ORIGINAL posting of the stainless bowl design you see for sale today. The part that no one has seen yet and not even listed in the pictures is the basket design witch is unique and my original design also. This whole system is built for production as well as guaranteed for success and built to run like a thoroughbred race horse with ease of operation and dependability first and foremost. 

I shot over 18 hours of raw video footage that all had to be laid out in a precise and understandable format that even a novice could understand. The production of the video itself like to have drove me nuts! It took me years to get the education just to understand the real theory behind how and why it works to be able to relate and teach that to others. Then lets not even talk about the dozen or so suppliers i had to find and integrate in the building of the cell. The cost just to package all that up. Cd cost, website cost, printing, paper, ink, my god it never stops! I have stolen nothing, nor have i plagiarized anyone's work. Everything i have done has been 100% above the board as far as i'm concerned. 

Do i plan on profiting from that knowledge and hard work? You bet i do. Should i start using the board for commercialization under the current educational rules? I don't think so and i would expect anyone of you to call me on it if i did.


----------



## butcher (Sep 3, 2013)

Good luck Ralph I do wish you success with the project, I also believe you understand my feelings.


----------



## Palladium (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks for whomever fixed my paragraph structure.


----------



## Platdigger (Sep 3, 2013)

Awwww come on guys! This is a joke!
I mean a very well thought out and rather elaborate joke. But a joke none the less.
Don't you get it? This is our very own resident watch dog with his version of a scam.
haha, yea right, 1300 for 5 DVDs and a big stainless bowl...
I am kicking myself that I did not get it sooner.
Have to hand it to you Ralph on this one!
And look how many fell for it... :roll: 
man... nice one Sir Ralph!


----------



## Lou (Sep 3, 2013)

Actually,

$1300 is something I consider VERY reasonable for setting someone up on this, as long as it's done in bulletproof, easy to understand format. Time isn't free so you're paying for the info one way or the other: be it research hours on the forum, reading goldsilverpro's book (which to be honest, has a great set of basic instructions on his Thum cell), hitting the books, etc. Part of the idea with hiring a consultant or buying/licensing a process is that you're not spending thousands (or millions) getting it down to a usable, repeatable system.


Some things that should be touched on:
1. Fundamental Chemistry
2. Environmental, Health, and Safety; Waste Treatment, Scrubbing
3. Legal for Trade balances, calibration, Sampling & Assay
4. Melting technique
5. Ounce-to-ounce accountability


----------



## Geo (Sep 3, 2013)

Lou said:


> Actually,
> 
> $1300 is something I consider VERY reasonable for setting someone up on this, as long as it's done in bulletproof, easy to understand format. Time isn't free so you're paying for the info one way or the other: be it research hours on the forum, reading goldsilverpro's book (which to be honest, has a great set of basic instructions on his Thum cell), hitting the books, etc. Part of the idea with hiring a consultant or buying/licensing a process is that you're not spending thousands (or millions) getting it down to a usable, repeatable system.
> 
> ...



i agree wholeheartedly. there was a time that I've paid much more for far less. my father and myself bought (what i now know was an ishor product) a system to recover gold from black sands. it was very expensive but the instructions were so convoluted we only actually used the thing twice. with no costumer support to speak of, it was essentially a total waste of money. someone with a like mind (and without a clue about the forum) may think that $1300 is a great deal. outside of this forum (or on the forum for that matter), Ralph has no obligations real or imaginary to instruct or teach his hard won knowledge to anyone unless he wants to. if he wanted to ask for any amount of money for his knowledge (as long as its not plagiarized from other members) then that's his own business. 

good luck buddy. i really hope it takes off. 

edited for spelling.


----------



## samuel-a (Sep 3, 2013)

I like your accent Ralph :mrgreen:


----------



## ilikesilver (Sep 3, 2013)

Hey were all here to either pocket some gold/silver in one way or another. If we can make some money that goes along with it, so be it. No one is hurting anyone or stealing something from anyone. I say go for it, and good luck with it!!


----------



## nwviking81 (Sep 3, 2013)

Nitric acid cost: $100 per 150 lb drum ( 17 gallons ) or about $6 a gallon 

Really?, wonder where in the world that is? :shock:


----------



## cnbarr (Sep 3, 2013)

nwviking81 said:


> Nitric acid cost: $100 per 150 lb drum ( 17 gallons ) or about $6 a gallon
> 
> Really?, wonder where in the world that is? :shock:



All over if you look hard enough, I buy nitric for $210.00 for a 600# drum from Thatcher Chem in Utah. Less then $4.00/gal.


----------



## nwviking81 (Sep 3, 2013)

cnbarr said:


> nwviking81 said:
> 
> 
> > Nitric acid cost: $100 per 150 lb drum ( 17 gallons ) or about $6 a gallon
> ...



Name 1 place in N.C.? ( or near) ,which I suppose includes ALL OVER

Not sure what shipping 600# from Utah would be ?


----------



## cnbarr (Sep 3, 2013)

Have you tried to search at all, here's one http://WWW.reagents.com but I'm sure you need a business license to purchase bulk. There's one Im sure I could find more


Edit: If you don't want to pay retail prices for chemicals, it is no different then what is advocated here on the forum, use the search function of your browser! The deals are out there, you just have to be willing to search them out, don't act like it is not possible if you haven't tried to see if it is.


----------



## Geo (Sep 3, 2013)

dudadiesel has 50 gallon cask for $300 pick up, thats about $6 a gallon. of coarse theres an $800 deposit on the drum.


----------



## jeneje (Sep 4, 2013)

nwviking81 said:


> cnbarr said:
> 
> 
> > nwviking81 said:
> ...


Knoxville TN, Greenway Chemical. 865 524-4239 ask for John Rippetoe in sales

Ken


----------



## lazersteve (Sep 4, 2013)

The cost of shipping with hazmat and the drum deposit are not included in the estimated cost of $6 per gallon. In reality, one must include this 'overhead' associated with buying nitric acid. You can't get the shipping back (of course), but if you use enough acid, you will eventually get your drum deposit back. For all practical purposes your drum deposit will be tied up for a few weeks minimum even if you have a return drum on hand because the seller requires an inspection of the returned drum. You'll also be on the hook for the return shipping of the empty drum. 

If the returned drum does not pass the sellers muster, you'll lose your deposit. You *can't* swap out just any drum when you buy nitric acid. You have to return a drum from the same acid distributor. I have several nitric acid drums that I personally own, but I can not swap these when buying acid refills, I have to return the same drum the acid came in. I get around this by pumping off the acid into my personal empty drum when the acid is delivered and then sending the same drum back that the acid was delivered in. The returned drum must also be properly palleted, strapped, labeled, and documented before the shipping company will accept it.

If you are planning on driving to a location to have one of your own drums filled, make sure you check all state, local, and federal laws concerning the proper transport and handling of hazardous chemicals in drums. If you are crossing state lines, you will need to follow each states, as well as all federal regulations when transporting the acid drum. Failure to follow these laws could result in a much larger expense than the cost to ship the drum if you are caught breaking them.

Steve


----------



## goldsilverpro (Sep 4, 2013)

https://maps.google.com/maps?oe=utf-8&client=firefox-a&ie=UTF-8&q=univar+north+carolina+locations&fb=1&gl=us&hq=univar&hnear=0x88541fc4fc381a81:0xad3f30f5e922ae19,North+Carolina&ei=41QnUp_bPKW22gX34YCoAg&ved=0CDoQtwM

Univar is probably the largest industrial chemical supplier and they are everywhere. They also have a division that will pick up your acid waste - cyanide too, I think. There are probably many more companies in NC that supply technical grade nitric.


----------



## Palladium (Sep 4, 2013)

Maybe it's just your location or the company, but I swap drums between 3 different suppliers. That would be like trading in a gas bottle for your grill and them saying you can only exchange it if you bought it from us. That would limit their ability to sell to just anybody and would cost them money. My supplier looks at the keg and if it's intact they do nothing more that put their sticker over the last sticker and put a new seal on the bung hole. I buy my stainless drums for $100 a piece and the company or companies i do business with give me a $200 credit. I actually make $100 off of each keg that i buy and return when i buy my own drums. I have bought 6 different drums (Personal) and returned them all without so much as a question. By personally picking up you acid you can virtually eliminate a whole lot of problems and save yourself a lot of money. I don't have to wash my kegs out or anything, just return them. The transportation laws for a commercial transporter are different from those of the private individual.


----------



## rusty (Sep 4, 2013)

Brenntag Pacific
(801) 975-1770
2334 Directors Row, Salt Lake City, UT

May not sell direct to you due to yearly purchase requirements, ask for a reseller or check with some of the larger greenhouse chemical suppliers who all carry sulphuric, nitric and phosphoric acids.


----------



## lazersteve (Sep 4, 2013)

I work with 55 gallon drums which weigh over 600 pounds full. I don't have a means to load this on or off my vehicle, plus there is no local HNO3 distributor near me. For this reason, shipping is my only option. According to Mike at Dudadiesel will not accept just any 55 gallon SS drum, they must be ones from the company he sells acid for. 

Steve


----------



## Geo (Sep 4, 2013)

lazersteve said:


> I work with 55 gallon drums which weigh over 600 pounds full. I don't have a means to load this on or off my vehicle, plus there is no local HNO3 distributor near me. For this reason, shipping is my only option. According to Mike at Dudadiesel will not accept just any 55 gallon SS drum, they must be ones from the company he sells acid for.
> 
> Steve



ive spoken with mike several times as dudadiesel is only a couple of miles from my house. they use brenntag and the containers belong to them. the local brenntag office in huntsville had a fire a few months ago and all the guys that work for mike was transferring nitric from a huge stainless container into 2.5L bottles. there was pallets of boxes of bottles filling the parking lot. i ask if i could get a discount on a pallet (just to help them out )  he politely declined my offer of $100 for a pallet of boxes.


----------



## Palladium (Sep 4, 2013)

Yeah those 600 lbs drums aren't fun to mussel around. I've got enough kegs that i can use 4- 15 gallon kegs and move them around as i need them. That's why i bought my own kegs right from the start.


----------



## rickbb (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm in NC and used to get 50% nitric in 30 gallon SS drums from Southeastern Chem. This was at a previous job and was a few years ago but it was not far off those prices. But you will need a verified business and chem permit to get anyone to deliver it. Even getting small bottles delivered requires a verified business address before they will ship it.


----------



## lazersteve (Sep 4, 2013)

I keep my two SS drums in a dedicated area and pump off my acid for use as needed. This allows me to log the acid I use keeping track of my consumption from the drums by date and volume pumped off. When a drum runs out, I order more, refill it from the delivery truck, and send the delivery drum back on the same pallet it was strapped to during delivery. As an added bonus, I can move the 2.5L bottles, 1 gallon jugs, and 5 gallon jugs around to my various work areas with ease.

For safety, I have a ventilation fan over my drums and keep an acid spill kit stocked with soda ash nearby. I always place my smaller containers in a catch basin when I pump off my acid into them. This way if I have an overflow, the spill is contained.

One of the places I worked purchased nitric in a 250 gallon Stainless Steel tote shown here:







We would pump it into 55 gallon SS drums (seen in front right of photo) for storage to get the deposit on the tote back, then down to smaller graduated 5 gallon HDPE containers (seen in cardboard box on left side of tote in photo) for use. I still use the same SS drums and HDPE containers to this day, I just keep refilling them.  

They also had a larger HDPE(?) nitric reservoir before getting the 250 gallon SS tote, I don't know the exact size but it was about 9 feet tall by about 4 foot diameter and had it's own roll cage to protect it. We had to drain it when we moved to get the deposit back... man was that thing scary! No matter how long I work around nitric acid, I never really feel comfortable transferring it from large containers like these. I guess that is a good thing.

Steve


----------

